# My newest litter!!



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

The beautiful tri texel is a doe and she's my keeper. The black and white pied angora is a buck and he is my son's keeper. It was a beautiful litter! I probably should have culled it down, but I wasn't sure who was going to be texel. Only ended up being 3 in the bunch.  Mama doesn't seem to be struggling to feed them either, so that is good.. All are FAT and healthy. No obvious runts either.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Rather nice. I hope they grow up big :ymca and strong.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

The little pied buck getting big









Here's our FLUFFY tri texel doe


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations!

It only makes sense to wait for special coats and and such to show through before culling.

I remember waiting for my first tricolor to show up in my first ever litter. I had the advantage of getting a doe who showed no tri or splash but had the genes and had been bred to a really good tri buck before she came to me via mousie train. I drove about 700 mi. round trip to get her and it was the best Mother's Day present I ever got for myself.

I haven't been following much of what's been happening with you, RL taking over and such like. I'm glad to see you have hung in there and gotten some good results.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Moustress. This is only my second litter. I really lucked out. This tri has the best curls and is the biggest of the litter. I'm planning to breed her back to her daddy. Hoping for more tris and possibly homozygous rex. I absolutely love the curls!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Damn 3-4 untill I gt babies but then I will have 2 litters can't wait


----------

